# Yet another Melbourne thread



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Okay, I'm just going to recycle some material from my other threads in OzScrapers, until I get around to getting some new shots done anyway.

I'll start with a pano. 









All of the following were taken after work yesterday:

The legal precinct:









Melbourne Central office building:









Caledonian Lane:









QV:









Little Bourke St:









Swanston St









Part of the East End cluster:









Bourke St:

















Swanston St:









Bourke St Mall:

























































Elizabeth St









Royal Arcade:









Former General Post Office:

























Commonwealth Bank:


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Marvelous!


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Beautiful.....


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunday:

The first few photos are from a new area of the Docklands called Waterfront City (most of it is out of view, under construction), and the section in front with the residential buildings is NewQuay.

10 years ago, everything in view, except for the skyline in the background, did not exist. The stadium might have been under construction, but everything else were just abandoned port and railway facilities made redundant when container ships arrived decades before.


































































Near the stadium (say hi to my shadow)


































Docklands Park

















Back to Waterfront City, the other side this time, where the tram line terminates with the Bolte Bridge nearby.

































The second part, from Level 55 of Rialto Towers, will come later.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ *Very nice!* :banana:


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Whoa. That place looks awesome.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay another migrant! Get ready for some high class photography urban showcase devotees.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn!Hot!Pics!


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice photos, thumbs up.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

It's so hard to keep this thread from dropping off the front page here... anyay, apologies to those on slow connections.

This is the second half from the photos I took last week, taken in the space of about 45 minutes on the Rialto Tower observation deck.


----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, it's worth it! ^^ The Rialto deck views are always spectacular, but maybe well known to Melbourne forumers. I thought your posts on Docklands were the best angles from there I've ever seen. Terrific.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep them coming! Threads get bumped off the front page around these parts after about a day. Unless you start some sort of fight!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*wow... beautiful shots!*


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

gappa said:


> Keep them coming! Threads get bumped off the front page around these parts after about a day. Unless you start some sort of fight!


Hmm, in that case...

Apartments or McMansions?
Railways or freeways?
USA or Europe?
PS3 or Xbox360?
Mac or PC?
Religion.
Politics.
China.


More photos are nearly ready.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Obviously not because I didn't seem to get around to posting anything. 

More recent photos now that winter is here...









Still plenty of people around.

































The new screen various people have been bitching about.









Public service announcement.









Public transport infrastructure...

























Wintery.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Melbourne looks amazing in all seasons but I do like it in Wwinter, please keep them coming!!


----------



## chopsky (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, Melbourne looks amazing.
Should I assume, like most cities, that all the human traffic in the city represented in those photos dies out after a certain hour (6pm or so)?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Melbourne looks outstanding. Resembles Toronto quite a bit.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

A-League Final last night - Melbourne Victory vs Adelaide United, at the Telstra Dome.



Attendance: 53,273


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Melbourne has a LOT in common with Toronto in terms of the charcater of the city, streets and buildings


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

Smart shots invincible 

Love Melbourne!!


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Back from the dead.  Some Polaroids at the bottom.

120 Collins St








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/4720456204/

La Trobe St








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/4693096102/

Exhibition St








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/4682145468/

Foggy Urban Workshop & Casselden Place








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/4674765714/

V/Line trains at Southern Cross Station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/4713782770/

Victoria Point, Docklands








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/4705976411/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

(I'm not a mod for this forum, but: )

^ by [email protected]: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4600935310/

Posts in this forum are for your own photos only, and
Please link back to the photo page when embedding images from flickr!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful skyline.


----------

